# PHP und MySQL Update



## flou (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gern auf nem Strato-Rootserver von php 4.3.10 auf eine neue php5 Version updaten. Das gleiche mit mysql. Von 4.1.10a auf ne neue Version. Das ganze auf Suse 9.3. Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## maeTimmae (24. August 2007)

Leicht geht sowas unter SuSe eigentlich immer mit YaST. Dazu am besten mal wieder Putty bemühen oder ein anderes SSH-Konsolenfähiges-Tool und YaST starten (yast).
Unter Software wählst du das Register Software installieren oder löschen. Ab da an  ist es eigentlich eine Konfigurations- und Einrichtungssache des Systems. Ich habs zum Beispiel gerade mal bei mir nachgeschaut: Filter -> Search -> "php" oder "mysql". Achtung, vorher UNBEDINGT BackUp machen, und wenn möglich nicht auf produktiv eingesetzten Servern machen, da ab und zu mal was schiefgehen kann.

Wenn du die Sache über YaST regelst, geht es relativ schnell und sicher, achte einfach nur darauf, dass du alle nötigen Module auswählst, und dass bei Möglichkeit keine Kolissionen entstehen.

Möchtest du die ganze Sache professioneller durchführen, kannst du natürlich auch erstmal haufenweise Dokumentationen zur Installation von PHP und MySQL durchlesen und manuell via SSH alle Daten selbst an den Ort ihrer Bestimmung hochladen und anschließend noch sämtliche, benötigten Konfigurationen durchführen.

Nachtrag: Es bietet sich beim Einsatz von YaST immer an, schrittweise zu updaten. Das heißt nicht, dass jedes PHP-Modul einen eigenen Durchgang braucht, aber zB PHP und MySQL trennen um zu schauen, ob alles funktioniert 

Anschließend rebooten und entweder freuen oder BackUp aufspielen.


----------



## flou (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe mit SuSe weniger erfahrung, d.h auch mit yast.
Ich habe schon gesehn, dass ich in yast die möglichkeit habe php5 zu installiern. leider ist aber da nur eine veraltetet 5.0.x irgendwas drin und bei mysql garnix neueres.
Ich dachte eher daran, bei php ein neues modul zu kompilieren und das dann einbinden und falls es nicht funktioniert einfach wieder das php4 modul einbinden. ist das möglich?
ginge das dann bei mysql irgendwie ähnlich?
ein problem ist auch, dass das ganze auf nem produktiv-server passieren soll.
wie mache ich am besten unter suse ein backup vom ganzen server?


----------



## maeTimmae (25. August 2007)

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, kannst du irgendwo in der YaST Konsole die Downloadquellen eingeben, ändern oder entfernen und auch die Module aktualisieren durch einen Abgleich mit den Downloadquellen. Das ist nicht direkt im genannten Unterpunkt zu finden, aber sollte nicht allzu schwer zu finden sein.

BackUps sind so ne Sache... Was muss alles gesichert werden? Erstmal natürlich sämtliche Konfigurationsdaten, und alles das, was ansonsten noch geändert wird. Die grundlegenden Systemkomponenten brauchst du nicht, genauso wie die Webinhalte und die Datenbankinhalte - Aber Apache, PHP-Module, PHP-Core, MySQL-Module und den Kern, etc wären schon nicht schlecht.
Leider ist das recht verstreut in den gesamten Verzeichnissen unter SuSE, weshalb du entweder eine Suche nach den Begriffen im FileSystem starten solltest oder du durchforstest die Hauptverzeichnisse. Unter /etc findest du zB die wichtigsten Apache- & PHP-Daten, ein paar MySQL-Sachen hab ich jetzt noch unter /usr/share/mysql gesichtet. Leider ist mein Wissen ins Sachen Unix-OS nicht wirklich groß, würde dir da gerne besser helfen können  
Wenn du genug Platz auf der Server-HDD hast, kannst du die Sachen einfach in ein neues Verzeichnis kopieren und eventuell noch in ein Archiv packen, wenn nicht, musst du die Daten runterladen.
Eventuell hast du auch Plesk drauf, dann könntest du über Plesk ein BackUp erstellen lassen, oder dein Hoster bietet sowas an, dann geht das auch immer recht gut.

Wenn du dir die Sachen selbst zurechtfummeln möchtest, solltest du dich auf nen bisschen Tipparbeit gefasst machen: PHP Installation unter Unix-Systemen & Installationshinweise zu MySQL 5.1


----------

